# Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden​*
Ein 57jähriger Angler, der seit gestern Abend auf der Schlei vermisst wurde, wurde heute morgen, Mittwoch, den 18.03.2009, von den freiwilligen Seenotrettern der Station Schleswig tot aufgefunden.


Der Mann war gestern Abend von seiner Ehefrau vermisst gemeldet worden. Er war am Nachmittag mit einem sechs Meter langen offenen Boot mit Außenborder zum Angeln auf die Schlei gefahren und zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt nicht zurückgekehrt. 

Nach der Vermisstenmeldung alarmierte die Polizei die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS), die die Freiwilligen-Stationen Schleswig und Maasholm alarmierte. Die Seenotrettungsboote WALTER MERZ (Schleswig) und FRANZ STAPELFELDT (Maasholm) suchten bis weit nach Mitternacht. Ebenfalls setzte die SEENOTLEITUNG einen SAR-Hubschrauber und einen Polizeihubschrauber, die mit Wärmebildkameras ausgerüstet waren, ein. Eine landseitige Suche durch die Polizei wurde durch die großflächig mit Schilf bewachsenen Ufer erheblich erschwert.

Mehrere Brücken blieben außerplanmäßig für die Seenotrettungsboote in Betrieb. 

Heute Morgen wurde die Suche um 5.30 Uhr, eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, wieder aufgenommen. 

Gegen 7 Uhr wurde der Angler von Seenotrettern leblos in der Schilfzone zwischen Büstorf und Stubbe gefunden. Von der Polizei wurde er landseitig geborgen.


Die Wassertemperatur der Schlei beträgt zur Zeit um 4 Grad.


----------



## Seele (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Tragisch, tragisch, mein Beileid


----------



## dasbiest (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Auch von meiner Seite, mein Beileid unbekannterweise.


----------



## buebue (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

ebenfalls herzliches beileid schon sch***e wenn das hobby tödlich endet, dür uns alle die Warnung: immer schön aufpassen


----------



## nExX (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

mein herzliches beileid!


----------



## hechtler1 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

tragisch , mein Beileid !! 
kevin


----------



## Ossipeter (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Angehörigen und Freunde.


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Auch aus dem tiefsten Süden spreche ich mein Beileid aus. Ich habe auch schon Bekannte auf diese tragische Weise verloren und bin wirklich berührt.


----------



## flexxxone (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Herzlichstes Beileid! 

...auch von mir...

war selbst erst letzte Woche in einer brenzligen Situation...

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## HD4ever (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

passend dazu wieder mal Dolfins Signatur .... 
das schönste am Bootsangeln ist das wieder festmachen im Hafen oder so ähnlich ...
auch mein Beileid an die Angehörigen ....


----------



## Petrusautor (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Tragisch! 

Ich appelliere an alle Bootsangler:
Tragt Rettungswesten. Die sich bei Wasserkontakt selbst aufblasenden Westen sind nach kurzer Eingewöhnung kaum noch zu spüren und tragen sich wie ein Kleidungsstück.
Gerade zu einem Solotripp sollte sie als Lebensversicherung unverzichtbar dazu gehören.

PS: In Dänemark ist das Tragen von Rettungswesten auf *jedem* Boot Pflicht.


----------



## andre-fisch-1303 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Von mir auch ein herzliches Beileid.

Andre


----------



## Schlotangler (20. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler auf der Schlei von Seenotrettern tot aufgefunden*

Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid gilt der Familie und Freunden von Ihm.

Gruß 
Torben


----------

